# População mundial ultrapassa os 6,666,666,666 de habitantes



## Vince (10 Mai 2008 às 22:38)

A população mundial estimada terá ultrapassado ontem os 6,666,666,666 de habitantes. Há apenas 14 anos ultrapassámos os 5,555,555,555. Há 80 anos eramos apenas 2 biliões. O mundo a continuar neste ritmo começa a ficar um local apertado 



> The estimated population of the world will pass 6,666,666,666 today. No doubt an interesting number for people everywhere (not referring to any religion connotations). 5,555,555,555 was passed about 14 years ago. You may not realize that only a 80 years ago, the population of the Earth was only around 2 billion. This shows how the population of the world has increased at an alarming rate in recent times. Although the growth rate is almost half what it was at its peak in 1963, when it was 2.2%. Unrelated but also an interesting coincidence, the estimated number of available IPv4 addresses is getting very close to 666,666,666. It should cross over today as well.
> 
> http://www.census.gov/ipc/www/popclockworld.html


----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2008 às 22:47)

Vince disse:


> A população mundial estimada terá ultrapassado ontem os 6,666,666,666 de habitantes. Há apenas 14 anos ultrapassámos os 5,555,555,555. Há 80 anos eramos apenas 2 biliões. O mundo a continuar neste ritmo começa a ficar um local apertado



Felizmente estima-se que o ritmo de aumento da população vá  continur a diminuir...


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2014 às 21:23)

> A população global vai crescer mais do que se julgava, de acordo com uma nova projecção das Nações Unidas que “culpa” a explosão populacional africana para a nova tabela. Há poucos anos, os investigadores acreditavam que a população global atingiria o seu pico em 2070, com 9,6 mil milhões de pessoas, descendo depois até às 8,4 mil milhões em 2100.
> 
> No entanto, novos números dizem que a descida não ocorrerá: a população crescerá até aos 9,6 mil milhões em 2050 e continuará a crescer até aos 10,9 mil milhões em 2100. A revisão das projecções iniciais está ligada ao continente africano.
> 
> ...



Greensavers

Opinião pessoal. Pouco provável que lá chegue.



> A quantidade de terra usada para cultivo em todo o mundo está no seu auge e uma área com duas vezes o tamanho de França pode voltar à natureza em 2060, devido à maior produtividade dos solos e a um crescimento mais lento da população.
> 
> Um relatório divulgado esta semana diz que a humanidade alcançou o pico das culturas agrícolas. Isto entra em conflito com estudos da ONU que adiantam que serão necessárias mais terras cultiváveis nas próximas décadas, de modo a evitar o aumento da fome e dos preços, à medida que a população mundial cresce além dos sete mil milhões.



Greensavers

Os solos não aguentam. A deflorestação acelerará para a agricultura intensiva (e a primeira contribuirá para a degradação dos solos). Os transgénicos estão para ficar (sou contra semelhantes aberrações) por necessidade.



> Trinta anos após a primeira demonstração de que é possível obter plantas geneticamente modificadas, 170 milhões de hectares e mais de 17,3 milhões de agricultores em todo o mundo utilizam variedades melhoradas com recurso a esta tecnologia, o que corresponde a cerca de 10% de ocupação da área arável mundial.



Expresso

A hidroponia e a aeroponia deveriam ser já intensamente estimuladas e campanhas massivas de reflorestação impostas/recuperação dos solos.



> Um novo estudo da Organização das Nações Unidas (ONU) revela que o excesso de sal no solo destruiu, ao longo dos últimos 20 anos, cerca de 20% de todos os terrenos mundiais irrigados – uma área equivalente ao tamanho da França. Tal corresponde à destruição diária média de 2.000 hectares de plantações irrigadas em zonas áridas ou semiáridas espalhadas por 75 países nas últimas duas décadas.



Greensavers

Nunca houve melhor altura para revolucionar a agricultura:



> É um facto, baseado nos dados recolhidos pelo INE até o final de 2013: o agricultor português é o mais idoso do espaço comunitário a 28 Estados-membros. O "Inquérito à Estrutura das Explorações Agrícolas", cujo resumo o INE divulgou esta sexta-feira, 28 de Novembro, traça o perfil: "os produtores agrícolas singulares são maioritariamente homens (68,3%)", com uma média de 64 anos" (mais um ano do que a média registada em 2009) – "mais de 52%" tinha, no final de 2013, "uma idade igual ou superior a 65 anos". Continuam, assim, afirmam os serviços do INE, "a ser os mais idosos da Europa".



JdN

Pervasivamente, algumas nações já se posicionam para assegurar a sua subsistência:



> O Estado chinês adquiriu 30 mil quilómetros de terras aráveis na Ucrânia, o equivalente a 5% do País e 9% das suas terras aráveis – e a um país como Bélgica ou Arménia. De acordo com a imprensa internacional, incluindo o The Telegraph, o negócio foi feito por um período de 50 anos e tem como pano de fundo os graves problemas nas fontes aquíferas chinesas.
> 
> Na verdade, e apesar de ser responsável por 20% do consumo mundial de recursos alimentares, a China apenas consegue produzir, internamente, cerca de metade deste consumo.



Greensavers

Os países do Médio Oriente gastam uma boa parte do seu rendimento em comida e é pouco provável que isso mude:







Até porque este ano há lá seca:



> The Middle East's driest winter in several decades could pose a threat to global food prices, with local crops depleted and farmers' livelihoods blighted, U.N. experts and climatologists say.
> 
> (...)
> 
> "Going back to the last 100 years, I don't think you can get a five-year span that's been as dry," said Mohammad Raafi Hossain, a U.N. Food and Agriculture Organisation (FAO) environmental economist.



Reuters


Por fim, o _fracking_, um pouco por toda a América, tem dado sabor à água. É relevante porque isto é o futuro imediato da exploração de petróleo:



> Industry illegally injected about 3 billion gallons of fracking wastewater into central California drinking-water and farm-irrigation aquifers, the state found after the US Environmental Protection Agency ordered a review of possible contamination.



RT


----------



## 1337 (29 Nov 2014 às 22:46)

Só na China acho que é 1 bilião e meio de habitantes, agora pensem lol. Aquilo é como ratos a reproduzir


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2014 às 23:14)

Há pouco esqueci-me deste artigo:



> *Programa de reflorestação vai restaurar um sexto do território da Etiópia*
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Greensavers


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2014 às 22:53)

O mundo árabe e o continente africano são dois problemas que a Europa terá no futuro. Um excesso de população jovem sem emprego que aspira ao nível de vida do Ocidente. A pressão já se faz sentir no Norte de África: quantos jovens adultos morrem todos os anos ao tentar atravessar o Mar Mediterrâneo?


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2014 às 23:56)




----------



## belem (1 Dez 2014 às 14:06)

Não percebo é porque publicam essa notícia com esse numero em específico...

Apenas gostaria de acrescentar, que é para terem uma ideia do desperdício que há neste planeta, que o mundo neste momento produz o suficiente para alimentar mais de 2 vezes a sua população.


«Cerca de metade da comida produzida no mundo todos os anos vai para o lixo. Um estudo divulgado nesta quinta-feira revela que 30 a 50% dos alimentos disponíveis não são consumidos, o que se traduz no desperdício de 1,2 mil milhões a dois mil milhões de toneladas de comida. E o problema tende a agravar-se.

O documento intitulado Global Food; Waste not, Want not (Alimentos Globais; Não Desperdice, Não Queira), elaborado pelo Institution of Mechanical Engineers, uma organização do Reino Unido que representa engenheiros industriais, aponta motivos para o desperdício: condições inadequadas de armazenamento e transporte, adopção de prazos de validade demasiado apertados, ou promoções que encorajam os consumidores a comprar em excesso.

Outro problema é a preferência dos supermercados por alimentos “perfeitos” em termos de formato, cor e tamanho. O estudo refere que 30% das frutas e legumes plantados no Reino Unido não chegam a ser colhidos, por causa da aparência.

Os números apurados pela instituição estão em linha com os dados da FAO (Food and Agriculture Organization, das Nações Unidas), segundo os quais os países industrializados deitam fora um terço da comida disponível, todos os anos. Isto equivale a 1,3 mil milhões de toneladas, segundo a FAO, suficientes para alimentar as 868 milhões de pessoas que todos os dias vão dormir com fome.

Só em Portugal, é desperdiçado um milhão de toneladas de alimentos por ano (17% do que é produzido pelo país), de acordo com as conclusões do PERDA - Projecto de Estudo e Reflexão sobre Desperdício Alimentar, apresentadas em Dezembro.

O estudo agora divulgado lembra que as previsões da ONU apontam para um aumento da população mundial até 2075, de três mil milhões de pessoas. Nesse ano, haverá 9,5 mil milhões de bocas para alimentar.

“A quantidade de comida desperdiçada no mundo é assombrosa. Esta comida poderia ser usada para alimentar a crescente população mundial, além dos que estão a passar fome”, sublinha em comunicado o director do departamento de Energia e Ambiente da organização, Tim Fox.

O desperdício de alimentos envolve também o gasto desnecessário dos recursos usados na sua produção, como a água, os terrenos, a energia. O documento conclui que cerca de 550 mil milhões de metros cúbicos de água são usados anualmente na produção de alimentos que vão para o lixo.

E as previsões não são animadoras: o consumo de água no mundo chegará aos 13 biliões de metros cúbicos por ano em 2050, devido ao crescimento da procura de alimentos – sobretudo de carne, que exige mais água do que os vegetais no processo de produção. Este valor representa até 3,5 vezes o total de água consumido actualmente.»


http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...oduzida-todos-os-anos-vai-para-o-lixo-1580254



Por isso não acho que seja preciso cultivar muito mais terra (12 toneladas de alimentos seguros vão para o lixo a cada segundo...), mas é apenas necessário saber gerir melhor os recursos existentes, e usar campanhas demográficas inteligentes e eficazes.

PS: Durante o tempo em que eu escrevi esta mensagem, já morreram algumas pessoas de fome.


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2014 às 00:48)

belem disse:


> Não percebo é porque publicam essa notícia com esse numero em específico...
> 
> Apenas gostaria de acrescentar, que é para terem uma ideia do desperdício que há neste planeta, que o mundo neste momento produz o suficiente para alimentar mais de 2 vezes a sua população.
> 
> ...



Verdade mas totalmente impraticável. Passaria por uma solução comunista de cooperação ao invés de capitalismo/competição. Além de que, como é que se decidiria o que guardar e o que exportar? Teria que haver uma racionalização. Essa racionalização teria que passar por uma grande regulamentação. E a regulamentação implica a restrição do mercado livre e de muitas liberdades. Como que é que os legumes espanhóis iriam alimentar as crianças na Somália? Quem iria pagar?


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2014 às 17:45)

Orion disse:


> Verdade mas totalmente impraticável. Passaria por uma solução comunista de cooperação ao invés de capitalismo/competição. Além de que, como é que se decidiria o que guardar e o que exportar? Teria que haver uma racionalização. Essa racionalização teria que passar por uma grande regulamentação. E a regulamentação implica a restrição do mercado livre e de muitas liberdades. Como que é que os legumes espanhóis iriam alimentar as crianças na Somália? Quem iria pagar?




O desperdício que existe é que é irrealista. E a forma como os alimentos são geridos, não me parece que seja regulamentada. Parece-me é que há uma grande desorganização e uma grande utopia. E a meu ver existe uma falsa ideia de mercado livre. Este mercado é tudo menos livre. Eu diria antes que é super condicionado e devido a interesses de uma minoria. Mas a ideia que se quer dar é que é livre e que está tudo bem.
E o desperdício inadmissível, não é só na Europa! Não... Isto também se passa em países supostamente subdesenvolvidos.
Entre várias coisas, há toneladas de cereal a apodrecer (nem é só a comida que se produz que dá para alimentar duas vezes (ou mais) a população total mundial) e o que se faz com isso? Lucra-se?
Na minha opinião um dos passos mais importantes, seria incluir o tema da fome (de forma realista), no regime de ensino. Pois fala-se muito em guerras e tratados, mas a fome tem morto mais que todas as guerras juntas. É uma assassina lenta e dolorosa que mata silenciosamente  mas que muita gente prefere nem falar, porque não convém. Portanto para mudar mentalidades, isso teria que começar por aí.
Simultâneamente, podia-se negociar uma forma de distribuir alimentação básica, às zonas mais afetadas (não percebo como há tanta diligência para ir para a guerra, que tanto prejuízo tem dado, mas não para combater a fome (mais uma vez, aqui entra em discussão a questão da educação)).
Logo que as pessoas tenham o mínimo para sobreviver e para se poderem «mexer» então pode-se pensar em ensinar as populações locais a aproveitar os recursos naturais locais e a tornarem-se autónomas em termos alimentares (e as ajudas com alimentos e outros recursos deixariam de ser necessárias (há anos que andamos neste circulo vicioso)). Passada esta fase, pode-se começar a pensar nas primeiras unidades básicas de educação, agricultura sustentável, extração sustentável de recursos (pois muitos países com problemas graves de fome, são muito ricos em recursos naturais), entre outros, e a partir daí começar a criar uma economia local e só depois, entrar lentamente no mercado mundial. Claro que isto deverá ser feito mediante um plano demográfico, estratégico, (etc...), também para não haver excesso de população (que em alguns locais até parece que a miséria agrava e não o contrário).
E no fim, penso que todos iriam ganhar.
Claro que é difícil, mas nada a sério na vida, se consegue sem sacrificio.
A iniciativa teria que começar pelas organizações que estão no campo, que teriam por sua vez, que se aliar às devidas entidades responsáveis por todas estas fases.
E tudo teria que ser devidamente esquematizado e organizado, ao contrário da forma atabalhoada, irrealista e infantil, com que os alimentos têm sido geridos.


----------



## frederico (5 Dez 2014 às 02:22)

Acrescento que associada ao desperdício está também uma brutal redução da *diversidade* na alimentação. Os portugueses nem fazem ideia da quantidade de plantas e frutos silvestres que são comestíveis e que ocorrem na nossa flora. Há também culturas que desapareceram. O caso da* castanha *é paradigmático: mais saudável que a batata, mas praticamente desapareceu das refeições dos portugueses, quando foi um dos alimentos base séculos atrás. A *bolota *também deveria fazer parte da nossa alimentação, é um recurso alimentar que não é aproveitado. Os nossos antepassados comiam pão de bolota e há quem diga que a ingestão excessiva de glúten causa danos ao nosso organismo. 

Aliás a cultura do castanheiro poderia ser uma alternativa ao eucalipto, afinal com o avanço das novas tecnologias o consumo de papel está a cair e diz-se que no futuro os BRICs irão fazer concorrência à nossa fileira da pasta de papel.


----------

